# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Reliability of 22lr Ammo

## DonGlock26

:Happy1:

----------

MrogersNhood (03-21-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> 


I wish I had that many .22 weapons to use when the moslom shit hits the fan. 

I could fire away and my wife could reload for me! 

It looks like that guy has an old Remington Nylon 66. Am I right @DonGlock26 ?


Those tube fed .22 semi auto's used to be loaded by dropping a number of .22's in a tube then dumping the tube inside the tube magazine. They used to do it that way at the carnival shooting galleries. I remember the carny dumping tubes of .22 shorts into the magazines. You remember those?

----------

Kris P Bacon (03-21-2019)

----------


## DonGlock26

> I wish I had that many .22 weapons to use when the moslom shit hits the fan. 
> 
> I could fire away and my wife could reload for me! 
> 
> It looks like that guy has an old Remington Nylon 66. Am I right @DonGlock26 ?
> 
> 
> Those tube fed .22 semi auto's used to be loaded by dropping a number of .22's in a tube then dumping the tube inside the tube magazine. They used to do it that way at the carnival shooting galleries. I remember the carny dumping tubes of .22 shorts into the magazines. You remember those?


You are right about the Nylon 66. I like the Beretta 92 .22lr.  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Rickity Plumber (03-22-2019)

----------


## Fins

One of the biggest reasons for rimfire ammo to fail is age. If the ammo is stored improperly, over time the primer compound will fall out of place. The best way to store 22lr is with the box upside down so the bullet itself is pointing up and gravity keeps the primer in place. The cartons of ammo are the worst because they are all mixed up inside. If you have those, you should rotate them regularly.

----------

Big Dummy (03-21-2019),darroll (03-24-2019),Kris P Bacon (03-21-2019),MrogersNhood (03-21-2019),Rickity Plumber (03-22-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> 



Paul Harrel knows his stuff. I learned something.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> One of the biggest reasons for rimfire ammo to fail is age. If the ammo is stored improperly, over time the primer compound will fall out of place. The best way to store 22lr is with the box upside down so the bullet itself is pointing up and gravity keeps the primer in place. The cartons of ammo are the worst because they are all mixed up inside. If you have those, you should rotate them regularly.



My friend gave me this 20 year old hodgepoge of bullets in a box and they all fired.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> You are right about the Nylon 66. I like the Beretta 92 .22lr.



Those Nylon 66s are pretty. I think I want a 795, though.

Last time went to a range I took .22s and I had a couple stovepipes and 1 dud.

Probably shot about 300 rounds.

----------


## MrogersNhood

Thunderbolt ammunition? WTF?! Thundercraps? Why?!

----------


## MrogersNhood

I'm turning all my .22 upside down here in a minute..

----------


## MrogersNhood

Mini-Mags or go fuck your mother.

Something I've known since I was 12.

Paul is right, no one has shot 20k rounds of .22 without a dud. Bullshit!

----------

Big Dummy (03-21-2019)

----------


## Fins

> My friend gave me this 20 year old hodgepoge of bullets in a box and they all fired.


Nothing is a hard fast rule, and some manufacturers have (or had) better quality control than others. Also, if the box is left undisturbed and not moved, helps too. For example, the absolute worst you could do is take a plastic box of 22lr where all the shells are suspended in a plastic grid, and through it in the door pocket of your truck, sideways. The vibrations will have them breaking down in probably a week.

----------

MrogersNhood (03-21-2019)

----------


## Gator Monroe

In last 12 years I have shot 100 + thousand rounds I have had OOB , stovepipes , FTF , FTE , doubles , triples ( those are fun) , rounds going halfway down Barrel , rounds fizz & smoke then go bang (delayed detonations) ...

----------

Crusader (03-24-2019),MrogersNhood (03-21-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> In last 12 years I have shot 100 + thousand rounds I have had OOB , stovepipes , FTF , FTE , doubles , triples ( those are fun) , rounds going halfway down Barrel , rounds fizz & smoke then go bang (delayed detonations) ...


Last description, hangfire.

I have a .32 cal projectile and 2 .32 cal rimfire cases I found hunting fossils in the river. Many years ago, rimfire in larger calibers was fairly common. P1010039.JPG

----------

Crusader (03-24-2019),jirqoadai (03-24-2019)

----------


## Big Dummy

> In last 12 years I have shot 100 + thousand rounds I have had OOB , stovepipes , FTF , FTE , doubles , triples ( those are fun) , rounds going halfway down Barrel , rounds fizz & smoke then go bang (delayed detonations) ...


Half way down the barrel = squib round. That is when the big kaboom comes to the unaware.

----------

jirqoadai (03-24-2019),Kris P Bacon (03-21-2019),MrogersNhood (03-21-2019)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Half way down the barrel = squib round. That is when the big kaboom comes to the unaware.

----------

Big Dummy (03-22-2019),Crusader (03-24-2019),darroll (03-24-2019),Gator Monroe (03-21-2019)

----------


## MedicineBow

i Have found .22 semi-autos to be the most particular when it comes to ammo. I still have some rounds that belonged to my grandfather....and he died in 1976.

 I usually go through ammo pretty fast though. I love to shoot.

----------

darroll (03-24-2019),Gator Monroe (03-21-2019),MrogersNhood (03-24-2019),Rickity Plumber (03-22-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Half way down the barrel = squib round. That is when the big kaboom comes to the unaware.



Did you read where the guy filled up his HiPoint barrel with .45 bullets?

He just kept shooting with nothing coming out.

----------

Big Dummy (03-22-2019)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> I wish I had that many .22 weapons to use when the moslom shit hits the fan. 
> 
> I could fire away and my wife could reload for me! 
> 
> It looks like that guy has an old Remington Nylon 66. Am I right @DonGlock26 ?
> 
> 
> Those tube fed .22 semi auto's used to be loaded by dropping a number of .22's in a tube then dumping the tube inside the tube magazine. They used to do it that way at the carnival shooting galleries. I remember the carny dumping tubes of .22 shorts into the magazines. You remember those?


I wonder where all those guns are.

----------


## jirqoadai

> Last description, hangfire.
> 
> I have a .32 cal projectile and 2 .32 cal rimfire cases I found hunting fossils in the river. Many years ago, rimfire in larger calibers was fairly common. P1010039.JPG


the .44 used to be rimfire. they claim that due to the added mercury fulminate used in most rounds to insure primer ignition, the rounds were more like magnums

----------


## Gator Monroe

aev1r8h4.jpg Or my Ammo

----------


## Crusader

> In last 12 years I have shot 100 + thousand rounds I have had OOB , stovepipes , FTF , FTE , doubles , triples ( those are fun) , rounds going halfway down Barrel , rounds fizz & smoke then go bang (delayed detonations) ...


Ive shot a lot of .22 ammo this year about double my norm, do to flooding at my out door range making me have to shoot more indoors. But even in normal years Id say I shoot at least 500 rounds of it a month and only buy the middle of the road bulk ammo, Federal, Winchester, CCI, etc. Ive never had any serious ammo issues with any of the 22s, a dude round very rarely and never a squib or hang fire round. They all seem to work for the most part as advertised in my Browning, Rugers, S&W, Henry and Marlin, I got no complaints with any of the 22 manufacturers.

----------


## Gator Monroe

I shoot WASR 22 /AKT 98 / AKT98 KK95 and various AR Conversions & Dedicated 22  (If  I did not have FTF/FTE/OOB ... You not callin me a Lier  would make you suspect not me .

----------


## Big Dummy

> I’ve shot a lot of .22 ammo this year about double my norm, do to flooding at my out door range making me have to shoot more indoors. But even in normal years I’d say I shoot at least 500 rounds of it a month and only buy the middle of the road bulk ammo, Federal, Winchester, CCI, etc. I’ve never had any serious ammo issues with any of the 22’s, a dude round very rarely and never a squib or hang fire round. They all seem to work for the most part as advertised in my Browning, Rugers, S&W, Henry and Marlin, I got no complaints with any of the 22 manufacturers.


I have pulled the bullets off some Remington golden bullets that did fire on second strike. Some had no powder or primer. Others had powder but no primer.

----------

Crusader (03-24-2019)

----------


## Crusader

> I have pulled the bullets off some Remington golden bullets that did fire on second strike. Some had no powder or primer. Other had powder but no primer.


Ive shot a lot of the Remington thunder 22, it’s dirty as hell but always seemed to function ok for me. I’ve read and heard a lot of people have problems with cheap 22 bulk. I’ve just not had the problem myself, sure a one or two no fires in a box of 525 but nothing beyond that.

----------

